# Nearly all my mice are sick!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm affraid that my babies have mycoplasmosis or sendai or something like that 

All except Pixie and a male mice that was sold, is sick.

It started with mr. Jinks losing weight really fast, i thought it was some stress from being with a female but now almost all have lost weight, and they are sniffling, sneezing, squinting, have rough coat and laboured and audible respiration 

I'm gonna give the vet a call tomorrow to get them tested, and PTS.

What tests should the vet do? Mycoplasmosis and Sendai? Other?

I recently had Myco in my rats but the mice never showed any signs of being infected + i keep a good hygiene with washing hands between handling the species etc.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I would defitnitly get them tested for Resportiry Infection


----------

